# Sampdoria - Milan: 16 settembre 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Quarta giornata di Serie A. Dopo la sconfitta casalinga contro l'Udinese, il Milan affronta la Sampdoria che ha perso contro la Roma, per 3-2, in una partita pazza e rocambolesca.

Sampdoria - Milan si disputerà venerdì 16 settembre 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Ferraris di Genova.

Dove vedere Sampdoria - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, su Premium e sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti sulla partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2016)

Ci asfaltano.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Montella può perdere tranquillamente anche contro Giampaolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

Senza senso l'anticipo al venerdì


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2016)

3a sconfitta consecutiva in arrivo probabilmente.


----------



## Tobi (11 Settembre 2016)

non la guarderò, se ne riparla dopo il closing e con il mercato di gennaio. Queste pippe cosmiche non meritano il mio tempo


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Venerdì sera c'è Chelsea - Liverpool.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non la guarderò, se ne riparla dopo il closing e con il mercato di gennaio. Queste pippe cosmiche non meritano il mio tempo



.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Settembre 2016)

Non me ne frega più niente


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

venerdì? ma che è? giochiamo martedì in champions?

vabbé sarò in viaggio quindi non la vedrò e non avrò la tentazione di vederla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2016)

L'anno scorso abbiamo vinto con la Samp solo perché avevano un allenatore davvero scarso


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> venerdì? ma che è? giochiamo martedì in champions?
> 
> vabbé sarò in viaggio quindi non la vedrò e non avrò la tentazione di vederla.



Perchè poi c'è l'infrasettimanale e giochiamo di martedì. Contro la Lazio...


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

----) http://www.milanworld.net/chelsea-l...re-21-tv-e-streaming-vt40166.html#post1058539


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè poi c'è l'infrasettimanale e giochiamo di martedì. Contro la Lazio...



Ahahahah


----------



## koti (12 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> ----) http://www.milanworld.net/chelsea-l...re-21-tv-e-streaming-vt40166.html#post1058539


Ottimo, allora guarderò questa.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso abbiamo vinto con la Samp solo perché avevano un allenatore davvero scarso


----------



## VonVittel (12 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso abbiamo vinto con la Samp solo perché avevano un allenatore davvero scarso



Ridendo e scherzando Montella ha perso contro il barattolo


----------



## S T B (12 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Venerdì sera c'è Chelsea - Liverpool.



ottimo.. tra l'altro oggi Fabregas ha giocato 10 minuti e i suoi passaggi erano roba che a San Siro sponda rossonera non si vedono da anni


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2016)

Non perdiamo a Marassi con la Samp dal 2010 quando loro avevano Cassano Pazzini in piena forma e si qualificarono ai preliminari di Champions League. C'era Leonardo sulla nostra panca.
Vediamo che combina Vincenzino contro Giampaolo che sta 3 punti sopra.


----------



## mistergao (12 Settembre 2016)

Partita che mi fa paura, perchè la Sampdoria gioca davvero bene. Se non sbaglio dovremmo recuperare Kucka e Niang, i quali dovrebbero darci un po' più di equilibrio, speriamo in bene, ma non escludo la sconfitta.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Settembre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Partita che mi fa paura, perchè la Sampdoria gioca davvero bene. Se non sbaglio dovremmo recuperare Kucka e Niang, i quali dovrebbero darci un po' più di equilibrio, speriamo in bene, ma non escludo la sconfitta.



Solo Niang. Kucka è stato squalificato per 2 giornate, tornerà disponibile contro la Lazio.


----------



## mistergao (12 Settembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Solo Niang. Kucka è stato squalificato per 2 giornate, tornerà disponibile contro la Lazio.



Ah, OK. Ma volendo Sosa al posto di Kucka il suo perchè ce l'ha, è Niang quello proprio insostituibile.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Settembre 2016)

Speriamo di non perdere.
Mi accontenterei di una squadra che voglia giocare a calcio senza passeggiare per il campo. Poi se non vinciamo, pazienza... ora con sta squadra non si può andare molto lontano


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Settembre 2016)

Non sono molto fiducioso dopo la partita di ieri. Ho rivisto lo stesso identico Milan degli anni scorsi. Nelle prime due giornate avevamo subito tanto , ma molto per sfortuna e avevamo anche costruito tanto.

Ieri costruzione zero, reparto offensivo e di centrocampo totalmente separati tra di loro, e mezzali che non accompagnano perchè altrimenti non sono in grado di recuperare (o perchè sono di una lentezza indescrivibile).

Jack in mezzo ci serve perchè essendo di stampo offensivo può fare da tramite accompagnando l'azione. La soluzione migliore per ora sarebbe quella del 4-4-2 con Jack e Suso esterni di centrocampo e Niang e Bacca avanti con Lapadula primo subentrante.

In questo 4-3-3 con i soli tre esterni che accompagnano l'azione offensiva Bacca continuerà ad essere inutile e pure dannoso.


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Venerdì sera c'è Chelsea - Liverpool.


che guardero'


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando Montella ha perso contro il barattolo



Uno dei pochi


----------



## VonVittel (12 Settembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non sono molto fiducioso dopo la partita di ieri. Ho rivisto lo stesso identico Milan degli anni scorsi. Nelle prime due giornate avevamo subito tanto , ma molto per sfortuna e avevamo anche costruito tanto.
> 
> Ieri costruzione zero, reparto offensivo e di centrocampo totalmente separati tra di loro, e mezzali che non accompagnano perchè altrimenti non sono in grado di recuperare (o perchè sono di una lentezza indescrivibile).
> 
> ...



Eppure io sono convinto che se Montella avesse fatto entrare Lapadula al posto di Poli al 15esimo-20esimo del secondo tempo, passando al 4-4-2, l'avremmo vinta di sicuro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Settembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Eppure io sono convinto che se Montella avesse fatto entrare Lapadula al posto di Poli al 15esimo-20esimo del secondo tempo, passando al 4-4-2, l'avremmo vinta di sicuro.



io penso di no. Ormai la partita si era messa su binari sbagliati. Non un tiro, ne una azione pericolosa. Terzini svogliati, Jack fuori partita e gente che non correva ma camminava. Quella partita ieri è stata sbagliata proprio in impostazione e per noi arrivati al secondo tempo in quel modo , vincerla non era possibile.

Noi non abbiamo il Mertens di turno che entra e ti risolve la partita con una fiammata.


----------



## VonVittel (12 Settembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> io penso di no. Ormai la partita si era messa su binari sbagliati. Non un tiro, ne una azione pericolosa. Terzini svogliati, Jack fuori partita e gente che non correva ma camminava. Quella partita ieri è stata sbagliata proprio in impostazione e per noi arrivati al secondo tempo in quel modo , vincerla non era possibile.
> 
> Noi non abbiamo il Mertens di turno che entra e ti risolve la partita con una fiammata.



È vero. Ma qualcosina potenzialmente lo creavamo. Tipo Bacca che riceva defilato sulla destra dopo un buon uno-due ed è costretto al tiro perché mancava una punta in mezzo. Oppure Honda che non tira al volo davanti al portiere, a differenza di Lapadula che gol del genere li ha fatti al Pescara.
Era palese che potenzialmente con qualche uomo in più ij area eravamo più pericolosi.
Inoltre io avrei tolto Jack, disastroso e stanco, oppure di Sosa, morto pure lui, e avrei messo Pasalic per avere forza e dinamismo in mezzo. Così in eventuali contropiede riuscivamo a tenere botta.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Uno dei pochi



L'unico mi sa


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2016)

3 punti tassativi.


----------



## Alfabri (12 Settembre 2016)

Se vuole proprio incaponirsi sul 4-3-3, almeno metta Sosa al centro al posto di Montolivo, abbassando Bonaventura sulla mezz'ala. Resta comunque uno schieramento da suicidio, e ne vedremo temo ancora a lungo i frutti purtroppo...


----------



## kolao95 (12 Settembre 2016)

Mi piacerebbe vedere il centrocampo Kucka-Sosa-Bonaventura, vediamo se Montella mi accontenta.


----------



## fra29 (13 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe vedere il centrocampo Kucka-Sosa-Bonaventura, vediamo se Montella mi accontenta.



Non venerdì visto che Kuco è ancora out per squalifica..


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2016)

Che depressione, già alla quarta giornata...

Donnarumma

Calabria Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio

Sosa Montolivo Bonaventura

Suso Lapadula Niang​
proviamo almeno a cambiare qualcosa


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che depressione, già alla quarta giornata...
> 
> Donnarumma
> 
> ...



Sogna.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma

Calabria Paletta Gustavo Gomez Vangioni

Pasalic Sosa Bonaventura

Suso Lapadula Niang​
la vinciamo 4a3


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quarta giornata di Serie A. Dopo la sconfitta casalinga contro l'Udinese, il Milan affronta la Sampdoria che ha perso contro la Roma, per 3-2, in una partita pazza e rocambolesca.
> 
> Sampdoria - Milan si disputerà venerdì 16 settembre 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Ferraris di Genova.
> 
> ...


*
Ultime di formazione: a destra dovrebbe giocare Calabria al posto di Abate. Antonelli è ancora out, giocherà De Sciglio. A centrocampo, Sosa insidia Montolivo per un posto da play davanti alla difesa.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 3 punti tassativi.



.

Se non si prendono sti 3 punti la situazione inizia a diventare già brutta.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Calabria Paletta Gustavo Gomez Vangioni
> 
> ...



Tolto Vangioni condivido.

Farei giocare Zanellato invece che Pasalic.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tolto Vangioni condivido.
> 
> Farei giocare Zanellato invece che Pasalic.



Vangioni è per vedere facce nuove e magari affamate, su Zanellato concordo


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Settembre 2016)

giocherà comunque Bacca... rispetto a domenica FORSE Calabria al posto di Abate. Jack retrocesso in mediana e al suo posto Niang rientrante. Il posto a centrocampo è più facile che lo perda Montolivo o Sosa che non Poli, secondo me


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Settembre 2016)

ovviamente fuori antonelli e de sciglio al suo posto.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2016)

non abbiamo ancora pareggiato e neppure la Samp, questa è un X scontatissima

poi contro la Lazio a San Siro si può tranquillamente ricominciare a perdere


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2016)

Rendiamoci conto che c'è un allenatore che sta per fare fuori Abate e Montolivo per scelta tecnica.


----------



## kollaps (13 Settembre 2016)

Io continuo a non capire...il problema non è Bacca in sè, delle cui (non) qualità tecniche possiamo discutere per ore.
E' un attaccante vecchio stampo, ma questo si sapeva fin dal primo momento in cui ha indossato la casacca rossonera.
Il vero problema è il centrocampo, che non riesce a tenere palla e non si MUOVE...troppi giocatori statici, poco dinamismo sulla trequarti: non ho mai visto bonaventura e suso invertire le fasce di competenza.
Inoltre, quando bacca passava sull'esterno, non c'era nessuno ad inserirsi.
Un centrocampo Pasalic - Sosa - Bonaventura potrebbe farlo rendere meglio, velocizzando l'uscita della palla dalla difesa ed aumentando i giocatori in grado di verticalizzare.
Bacca con le verticalizzazioni ci va a nozze, la chiave del meccanismo sta nel giro palla, nei movimenti e nell'allargare il campo, altrimenti se bacca non ha gli spazi diventa inutile.
Riapriamo un discorso atavico: che senso ha avuto comprare la ciliegina senza avere la torta?
Il "danno" però è ormai fatto, perciò cerchiamo almeno delle soluzioni in grado di farci portare a casa degli ottimi risultati.

Donnarumma
Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De sciglio
Pasalic, Sosa, Bonaventura
Suso, Bacca, Niang

Questa è la formazione migliore per battere la sampdoria. Sosa deve giocare, Pasalic idem.
Con la Sampdoria, sebbene giochino un bel calcio (un gol lo prenderemo sicuro), la vedo meglio che contro l'Udinese...il confronto sarà a viso aperto, questo vuol dire maggiori spazi ----> pro per Bacca e Niang


----------



## mistergao (14 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ultime di formazione: a destra dovrebbe giocare Calabria al posto di Abate. Antonelli è ancora out, giocherà De Sciglio. A centrocampo, Sosa insidia Montolivo per un posto da play davanti alla difesa.*



Non sono idee malvagie, però le avrei provate contro l'Udinese, avversario più abbordabile della Sampdoria, tra l'altro incattivita per l'ingiusta sconfitta contro la Roma.
Se poi passasse al 4-4-2 saremmo a posto.


----------



## koti (14 Settembre 2016)

Se perdiamo anche questa le cose si mettono male, probabilmente si finirebbe nelle ultime tre con una situazione ambientale e di spogliatoio catastrofica (e i prossimi avversari sono tosti: Lazio, Fiorentina e Sassuolo). Sarò ultrapessimista ed esagerato ma un po paura di finire immischiato nella lotta a fondo classifica ce l'ho (o perlomeno non mi sento tranquilissimo). Sono l'unico?


----------



## The Ripper (14 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo anche questa le cose si mettono male, probabilmente si finirebbe nelle ultime tre con una situazione ambientale e di spogliatoio catastrofica (e i prossimi avversari sono tosti: Lazio, Fiorentina e Sassuolo). Sarò ultrapessimista ed esagerato ma un po paura di finire immischiato nella lotta a fondo classifica ce l'ho (o perlomeno non mi sento tranquilissimo). Sono l'unico?



eccomi
sono sempre più convinto che Montella sarà l'allenatore della stagione rossonera più catastrofica che si ricordi dopo quella in cui scendemmo in B (con merito)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Settembre 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Bacca con le verticalizzazioni ci va a nozze,



Questa è una cosa che chiunque darebbe per scontato vista la velocità del Colombiano, ma è realmente così?

posto che effettivamente ne riceve pochissime, bisogna anche dire che lui raramente cerca la profondità, alla Inzaghi per intenderci,
è più bravo quando fà movimenti in orizzontale a portar via l'uomo al centrocampista che si inserisce,
Per giunta Ultimamente le poche volte che ha spazi è può partire in contropiede in verticale inevitabilmente incespica sulla palla facendosela portare tranquillamente via anche da difensori più lenti di lui,
è successo anche domenica nel primo tempo, era in vantaggio sul difensore, doveva tranquillamente arrivare per lo meno al tiro in porta ma è stato facilmente fermato, 
purtroppo al momento è solo l'ombra dell'attaccante che ci ha stupito a inizio della stagione scorsa, è molto meno mobile, l'anno scorso non stazionava indolente in area, usciva e poi si inseriva a velocità stratosferica, movimento che non fà più, presumo per mancanza di stimoli.


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Settembre 2016)

io non la vedo così catastrofica... non siamo sicuramente da prime tre, ma nemmeno da retrocessione o quasi. Quanto agli stimoli, se si capirà che il nuovo milan fa sul serio, penso che i giocatori farenno a gara per restare. Bisogna capire quando, ma secondo me anche prima del closing. Fassone mi sembra stia facendo sul serio.


----------



## Victorss (14 Settembre 2016)

Donna
Calabria Paletta Romagnoli De Sciglio
Pasalic Sosa Jack 
Suso Bacca Niang

Questa è la formazione che va schierata. Se uno dei due deve giocare per forza meglio Poli di Montolivo che sta giocando in maniera davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questa è una cosa che chiunque darebbe per scontato vista la velocità del Colombiano, ma è realmente così?
> 
> posto che effettivamente ne riceve pochissime, bisogna anche dire che lui raramente cerca la profondità, alla Inzaghi per intenderci,
> è più bravo quando fà movimenti in orizzontale a portar via l'uomo al centrocampista che si inserisce,
> ...



Anch'io la penso così. Non capisco se abbia dei limiti o non si stia impegnando al 100%, ma ho la sensazione della seconda.


----------



## kollaps (14 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questa è una cosa che chiunque darebbe per scontato vista la velocità del Colombiano, ma è realmente così?
> 
> posto che effettivamente ne riceve pochissime, bisogna anche dire che lui raramente cerca la profondità, alla Inzaghi per intenderci,
> è più bravo quando fà movimenti in orizzontale a portar via l'uomo al centrocampista che si inserisce,
> ...



Abbiamo entrambi negli occhi l'ultima partita con l'Udinese dove era pigro e svogliato, ma questo penso sia dipeso dalla stanchezza per l'impegno con la nazionale e dalla mancanza di Niang.
Senza Niang, Bacca vale almeno la metà...questo semplicemente perchè non ha nessuno che gli porti via l'uomo e gli crei lo spazio.
Con l'Udinese, abbiamo giocato con Suso e Bonaventura sugli esterni, che non sono vere e proprie ali...oserei dire, come caratteristiche, che siano più "trequartisti" 
Spero di farmi intendere...non hanno una progressione tale da scappare via all'uomo e buttarsi dentro, magari per recepire il passaggio di Bacca.
Il colombiano era puntualmente isolato in mezzo a Felipe e Danilo...e sappiamo entrambi che non è in grado, tecnicamente, di dribblarli nello stretto(può farlo solo in velocità, se ha campo davanti). Che altro poteva fare?
Le mezzeali tenevano esclusivamente la posizione, Suso e Bonaventura stazionavano larghi senza accentrarsi ed ogni tanto buttavamo dentro qualche cross o palla lunga...questo non è il modo ideale di far rendere bacca.
Cerco di spiegarmi: il problema, mi ripeto, non è Bacca...ma il NON gioco che viene creato dietro di lui e le caratteristiche, non complementari, di alcuni nostri giocatori.
Abbiamo bisogno di due finalizzatori dietro la punta, in grado di saltare l'uomo e di triangolare con bacca...solo niang fa questo, suso è molto più discontinuo e non ha lo stesso cambio di passo.
Dobbiamo incrementare la corsa (siamo la squadra che corre MENO di TUTTO il campionato) e la velocità dei singoli.
Sosa può giocare solo davanti alla difesa...le mezze ali possono pure essere Kucka e Bonaventura, anche se proverei Pasalic.
Ma davanti Suso non è adatto...piuttosto lo arretrerei e proverei Lapadula esterno destro, anche se Montella non lo vede.


----------



## Aron (14 Settembre 2016)

Perdendo anche questa con Montolivo in panchina, scontatissimo il tram tram mediatico all'insegna di "Senza Montolivo si gioca peggio".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Settembre 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Abbiamo entrambi negli occhi l'ultima partita con l'Udinese dove era pigro e svogliato, ma questo penso sia dipeso dalla stanchezza per l'impegno con la nazionale e dalla mancanza di Niang.
> Senza Niang, Bacca vale almeno la metà...questo semplicemente perchè non ha nessuno che gli porti via l'uomo e gli crei lo spazio.
> Con l'Udinese, abbiamo giocato con Suso e Bonaventura sugli esterni, che non sono vere e proprie ali...oserei dire, come caratteristiche, che siano più "trequartisti"
> Spero di farmi intendere...non hanno una progressione tale da scappare via all'uomo e buttarsi dentro, magari per recepire il passaggio di Bacca.
> ...



Concordo su tutto, Bacca deve avere necessariamente al fianco una punta, tra l'altro c'è il vantaggio che tutte tre le altre nostre punte paiono compatibili con lui.
Magari proverei a dare più fiducia a Suso che mi pare sia in ascesa anche come continuità


----------



## ralf (14 Settembre 2016)

Curiuso di vedere Torreira e Linetty della Samp.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2016)

*Sky: a destra può giocare Calabria, al posto di Abate. Davanti alla difesa, è ballottaggio tra Sosa e Montolivo.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: a destra può giocare Calabria, al posto di Abate. Davanti alla difesa, è ballottaggio tra Sosa e Montolivo.*


Già da "montolivo fuori" a "ballottaggio" siamo passati.. montolivo fuori non lo vedremo neanche con il binocolo


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: a destra può giocare Calabria, al posto di Abate. Davanti alla difesa, è ballottaggio tra Sosa e Montolivo.*



Io ci vedrei bene Pasalic invece...alla fine in un centrocampo a 2 ci ha già giocato...Sosa mi fa paura...


----------



## unbreakable (15 Settembre 2016)

Da provare il gol live dopo l'85


----------



## massvi (15 Settembre 2016)

Si e' fatto male De Sciglio. Peccato che un giorno recuperera'.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la Gazzetta:

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Paletta
Calabria
Sosa
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca
Niang

Nella Sampdoria si va verso il debutto di Praet dietro al coppia Muriel Quagliarella.*


----------



## Stex (15 Settembre 2016)

Praet titolare al fanta!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la Gazzetta:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Quagliarella gol nemmeno quotato
Calabria a sinistra, Abate in stato pietoso a destra
centrocampo che non copre niente 
ancora una volta vivremo delle invenzioni dei 3 davanti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2016)

Tanto la rinviano per la pioggia


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la Gazzetta:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



*
Designato l'arbitro: è Irrati.*


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

Meno male che fino a ieri abate e il tonto rischiavano il posto


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Meno male che fino a ieri abate e il tonto rischiavano il posto



Per Montolivo non esistono alternative credibili, casualmente non sono state acquistate...


Per Abate invece l'alternativa è Vangioni, capirai...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella

Portieri: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)
Difensori: Abate (20), Calabria (96), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
Centrocampisti: Bonaventura (5), Honda (10), Locatelli (73), Montolivo (18), Pasalic (80), Poli (16), Sosa (23)
Attaccanti: Bacca (70), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8)*


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per Montolivo non esistono alternative credibili, *casualmente* non sono state acquistate...
> 
> 
> Per Abate invece l'alternativa è Vangioni, capirai...



l'ho pure sottolineato, hai ragione tu... casualmente... maledetti

al posto di Abate potrebbe però provare Calabria, può fare tanto peggio?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2016)

meteo salvaci tu, così domani sera faccio dell'altro


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> l'ho pure sottolineato, hai ragione tu... casualmente... maledetti
> 
> al posto di Abate potrebbe però provare Calabria, può fare tanto peggio?



Gioca a sinistra, sono rotti Antonelli e DeSciglio!


Altrimenti credo che Abate la panca l'avrebbe fatta davvero


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gioca a sinistra, sono rotti Antonelli e DeSciglio!
> 
> 
> Altrimenti credo che Abate la panca l'avrebbe fatta davvero



Ma porca miseria che sfiga


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la Gazzetta:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...




.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gioca a sinistra, sono rotti Antonelli e DeSciglio!
> 
> 
> Altrimenti credo che Abate la panca l'avrebbe fatta davvero



quindi vangioni l'hanno già bocciato a prescindere ?


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2016)

Oggi dicevano, mi sembra su Sky, che giocherà Lapadula con Bacca in panca. A qualcuno risulta sta cosa?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Oggi dicevano, mi sembra su Sky, che giocherà Lapadula con Bacca in panca. A qualcuno risulta sta cosa?



mi sembra decisamente improbabile però non si sa mai. Se così fosse la discussione di cui parlavano oggi non aveva toni pacati come dicevano.


----------



## S T B (15 Settembre 2016)

skysport non la fa vedere, solo skycalcio che non ho.. quindi mi godrò Chelsea-Liverpool


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

*Fuori Bacca. Dentro Lapadula* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-montella-fa-fuori-bacca-dentro-ladula-vt40294.html#post1061305


----------



## peppe75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Una volta tanto il nostro mister si dimostra audace...io sono sempre convinto che Lapadula sarà la rivelazione del campionato e domani ne avremmo un assaggio. ..speriamo che il centrocampo farà bene entrambe le fasi!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quindi vangioni l'hanno già bocciato a prescindere ?


Evidentemente non hai visto l'amichevole...


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che depressione, già alla quarta giornata...
> 
> Donnarumma
> 
> ...





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sogna.



Si è rotto De Sciglio altrimenti beccavo 11/11


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si è rotto De Sciglio altrimenti beccavo 11/11



Non dire Bacca se non ce l'hai in panca.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Fuori Bacca. Dentro Lapadula* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-montella-fa-fuori-bacca-dentro-ladula-vt40294.html#post1061305




.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Quell'11 titolare comprende:

- 3 primavera (1 che ha viaggiato mezza Serie B),
- giocatori provenienti da Parma, Atalanta, Sampdoria, Besiktas, Fiorentina svincolato, Pescara
- 2 ex Genoa.

E questa roba varrebbe 800 milioni?


----------



## Hammer (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la Gazzetta:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Vangioni è un acquisto talmente azzeccato che piuttosto che farlo giocare, va Calabria fuori ruolo (!)


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Quell'11 titolare comprende:
> 
> - 3 primavera (1 che ha viaggiato mezza Serie B),
> - giocatori provenienti da Parma, Atalanta, Sampdoria, Besiktas, Fiorentina svincolato, Pescara
> ...


sì Dybala è un ex palermo, Evra un ex marsala , Barzagli un ex-chievo, Bonucci un ex bari.E via discorrendo


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



A parole Abate era stato spedito in Siberia, e stasera me lo trovo titolare? E pure Mongolivo?


----------



## koti (16 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A parole Abate era stato spedito in Siberia, e stasera me lo trovo titolare? E pure Mongolivo?


Chi dovrebbe giocare al loro posto? De Sciglio e Antonelli sono rotti, Montolivo non ha alternative nel suo ruolo.


----------



## koti (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola


.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Settembre 2016)

Notizie se stasera si gioca? Leggevo ieri che, a causa del maltempo e del campo in pessime condizioni, c'era rischio rinvio


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola





koti ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbe giocare al loro posto? De Sciglio e Antonelli sono rotti, Montolivo non ha alternative nel suo ruolo.



C'è Calabria, se non gioca neanche quando Abate fa il paraplegico in campo regalando 2 gol a partita, quando gioca più?


----------



## koti (16 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'è Calabria, se non gioca neanche quando Abate fa il paraplegico in campo regalando 2 gol a partita, quando gioca più?


Ok, ma il problema è che a sinistra dovresti mettere Vangioni


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Settembre 2016)

mi sembra di capire che de sciglio è infortunato, Antonelli pure, non mi sembra ci sia una grandissima scelta.


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'è Calabria, se non gioca neanche quando Abate fa il paraplegico in campo regalando 2 gol a partita, quando gioca più?



calabria a sn, ci sarebbe Vangioni.... ma fra Vangioni e Abate, mille volte Abate.... per me


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Settembre 2016)

Strano, il miglior terzino sudamericano... lol


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



Ma vi rendete conto che ragionando con totale obiettività tra l'undici loro ed il nostro non c'è assoluta differenza? Davvero, siamo li. Con la differenza che i nostri vengono pagati e spacciati per giocatori di altro livello.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola


Mi preoccupa Calabria a sinistra perchè nel trofeo TIM in quella posizione l'ho visto molto a disagio...ma purtroppo non ci sono alternative
Sul cambio del centravanti...non credo che il problema maggiore del Milan sia Bacca...staremo a vedere...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che ragionando con totale obiettività tra l'undici loro ed il nostro non c'è assoluta differenza? Davvero, siamo li. Con la differenza che i nostri vengono pagati e spacciati per giocatori di altro livello.



Mah non credo proprio che siamo inferiori o allo stesso livello. Loro hanno dei bei giocatori davanti e stop.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola




.


----------



## martinmilan (16 Settembre 2016)

Per quest'anno visto come stanno andando le cose a Milano in generale mi accontenterei di finire davanti per una volta ai perdazzurri ed entrare in El...sarebbe già un grosso traguardo...
Questa sera però campo difficile non bisogna perdere....altrimenti il discorso che ho fatto prima va a farsi benedire...


----------



## sette (16 Settembre 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Notizie se stasera si gioca? Leggevo ieri che, a causa del maltempo e del campo in pessime condizioni, c'era rischio rinvio



Il meteo dice pioggia lieve fino alle 16 poi basta. Si dovrebbe giocare senza problemi.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



Giampaolo smetterà di specchiarsi dopo stasera


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

*News Meteo Genova* --) http://www.milanworld.net/samp-milan-ecco-la-situazione-meteo-si-gioca-vt40311.html


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



Se anche oggi va male sarà la solita annata.


----------



## ps18ps (16 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se anche oggi va male sarà la solita annata.



ma anche se va bene, le prospettive purtroppo sono sempre le stesse


----------



## Aron (16 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se anche oggi va male sarà la solita annata.



Temo nell'ammutinamento. 
Montella si sta mettendo contro i principali elementi dello spogliatoio.
O decidi di provarci ugualmente con i solito noti e a farti voler bene (Mihajlovic a un certo punto aveva capito che doveva far ricorso a questo metodo), oppure li fai fuori e basta, a prescindere dalla questione infortuni e squalifiche.
Una soluzione a metà è un problema che risolvi a metà: in pratica non lo risolvi.

Montella deve capire che Montolivo comanda più di Baresi a suo tempo, e che Abate, Zapata e De Sciglio hanno un peso di enorme rilevanza in società e sugli altri giocatori. 

Poichè questi giocatori sanno comunque che il club sta per passare di mano ed essendo consapevoli che verrà meno sia la protezione di Galliani sia la garanzia di restare al Milan, il risultato finale è che questi scendono in campo come turisti, mentre al di fuori del campo diventano elementi destabilizzanti.
Perdipiù sono giocatori mediocri, ma questo è drammaticamente secondario.


----------



## martinmilan (16 Settembre 2016)

Se perdono spero che qualcuno vada fuori rosa...non è più possibile andare avanti così...
Che cominci a dare segnali forti Montella.


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Temo nell'ammutinamento.
> Montella si sta mettendo contro i principali elementi dello spogliatoio.
> O decidi di provarci ugualmente con i solito noti e a farti voler bene (Mihajlovic a un certo punto aveva capito che doveva far ricorso a questo metodo), oppure li fai fuori e basta, a prescindere dalla questione infortuni e squalifiche.
> Una soluzione a metà è un problema che risolvi a metà: in pratica non lo risolvi.
> ...



Purtroppo la vedo anche io come te. E se veramente è così...la situazione delicata.


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola



Non ricordavo affatto che si giocasse stasera,non so se per il troppo studio di questi giorni o perché sono alquanto disinteressata all'ennesimo campionato mediocre.Se non c'è null'altro in tv la guarderò giusto per la curiosità di vedere Lapadula,ma ancora una volta gli elementi sono quelli che sono. P.s. De Sciglio che si è fatto?


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali:
**
SAMPDORIA: Viviano; Sala, Silvestre, Skriniar, Regini; Barreto, Torreira, Linetty; Praet; Muriel, Quagliarella. All.: Giampaolo.*
*

MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Calabria; Sosa, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Lapadula, Niang. All.: Montella.*


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> **
> SAMPDORIA: Viviano; Sala, Silvestre, Skriniar, Regini; Barreto, Torreira, Linetty; Praet; Muriel, Quagliarella. All.: Giampaolo.*
> *
> ...



FORZA RAGAZZI!


----------



## Dany20 (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> **
> SAMPDORIA: Viviano; Sala, Silvestre, Skriniar, Regini; Barreto, Torreira, Linetty; Praet; Muriel, Quagliarella. All.: Giampaolo.*
> *
> ...


Dai Lapagol!


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

Vediamoci sto Lapadula se è tremendamente peggio di Bacca o se sa giocare al calcio anche fuori dall'area di rigore...


----------



## ignaxio (16 Settembre 2016)

Mammamia gigio


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

Grande Gigio! Che talento, Torreira, ragazzi! Questo sembrava un fenomeno già all'esordio a Pescara.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco Gigio


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

installiamo il passaggio sul joypad di Suso


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

E passala, Madonna santissima


----------



## ignaxio (16 Settembre 2016)

chissà come mai, Lapadula riceve molti più palloni


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Settembre 2016)

Mi stanno piacendo più o meno tutti. Al momento direi che solo Niang sembra non ancora entrato in partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma e ritornato il mago Vio? Calcio d'angolo ridicolo.


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Mi stanno piacendo più o meno tutti. Al momento direi che solo Niang sembra non ancora entrato in partita.



a che sport?
Abbiamo fatto zero tiri in porta, Gigio ha salvato un quasi gol e Muriel ne ha lisciato un a due metri dalla porta.
Piaciuti in cosa? siamo orrendi


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Che roba orrida.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Settembre 2016)

Gasparri allena la Samp adesso?


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gasparri allena la Samp adesso?


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Settembre 2016)

Parlo di atteggiamento. Se ti aspetti che Lapadula faccia il Suarez e Montolivo il Verratti è un altro discorso. A me l'atteggiamento sta piacendo.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Settembre 2016)

Romagnoli signori.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Torreira odioso.


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

L'atteggiamento è di una provinciale che sparacchia via il pallone a caso mentre subisce le tremende scorribande dei Muriel e dei Linetty rinchiusa in difesa.


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo non può giocare. Ma cosa deve fare per farsi sbattere fuori?


----------



## milan1899 (16 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo non è un giocatore di calcio. Punto.


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Montolivo non può giocare. Ma cosa deve fare per farsi sbattere fuori?



non si capisce. Tra lui e Sosa hanno toccato 4 palloni in 29 minuti. Zero e dico zero giocate al di fuori del compitino.


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Settembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Montolivo non può giocare. Ma cosa deve fare per farsi sbattere fuori?



Non mi sembra che oggi sia il peggiore in campo...


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Settembre 2016)

Non era mica fallo su Niang......l'arbitro ci trolla?


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

apertura illuminante di Sosa.


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che oggi sia il peggiore in campo...



E' nettamente il peggiore in campo, sbaglia anche i retropassaggi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Settembre 2016)

Non era fallo di mano, il braccio era attaccato al corpo. Poi Niangotelli


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Sto arbitro è imabrazzante comunque


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Sto Muriel pare Garrincha


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Settembre 2016)

Punizione inventata, Lapadula deve prenderla in faccia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

Falli sui nostri non esistono


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Bravo Gigio


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

e intanto questi tirano e fanno azioni di calcio...


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sto arbitro è imabrazzante comunque



Si ma anche il nostro centrocampo (e non solo)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Dai Jack! Il passagio di Sosa era un cioccolatino!


----------



## Serginho (16 Settembre 2016)

Gioco pessimo e i singoli che non valgono niente o sono in serata negativa


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Bacca non tocca palla, Jack trascinatore.
Lapadula avrebbe fatto 8 goals e 11 assists.

 


Che goal si e' mangiato con il suo magico sinistro??
Non commentate, ah vero che vi paga Moggi.

Bei falli comunque. Idolo.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura e Suso da prendere a schiaffi stasera.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2016)

sto 4-3-3 è una schifezza allucinante. 

quando cambieremo modulo sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2016)

un buon Donnarumma in mezzo a tanta mediocrita'


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2016)

Bah... non funziona niente. Molto meglio la samp.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2016)

CHe schifo sta squadra


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Tristezza a palate.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Settembre 2016)

Dove si vorrebbe andare con questo centrocampo?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Settembre 2016)

Non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta...


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Una occasione, capitata al magico sinistro di Magicabula, l'ha sparata alta.

Però si e' fatto ammonire e ha fatto altri falli. Grintosissimo. Si domina.


----------



## Nicco (16 Settembre 2016)

Facciamo schifo.

Penso che questo commento sempliciotto sia sufficiente.


----------



## Reblanck (16 Settembre 2016)

Palese e lampante la mancanza di qualità,forza e personalità in mezzo al campo.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2016)

Che tristezza che siamo. La Samp sembra il Bayern. Muriel in versione Messi e la coppia Torreira-Linetty una diga impressionante. Tutto grazie alla nostra mediocrità. Malinconici.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Palese e lampante la mancanza di qualità,forza e personalità in mezzo al campo.



Già.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Settembre 2016)

Poca roba, come sempre...


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma finiscila, pagliaccio.



Ma a voi basta che non gioca Bacca che ci ha fatto sempre vincere in trasferta contro la Samp.
Poi sto cesso di Lapadula può sbagliare anche i goal, non commentate. Avete interessi o siete semplicemente troppo stupidi. Godo comunque, spero lo tolga subito.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Settembre 2016)

Beh dai commenti è sempre la solita schifezza da 3-4 anni a questa parte. Faccio bene a fare qualcosa d'altro invece che bestemmiare davanti al pc a guardare questi incapaci.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

Almeno uno tra Bonaventura e Montolivo deve andar fuori, dentro Pasalic.


----------



## diavolo (16 Settembre 2016)

Torreira non è male


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2016)

Lapadula mi piace un casino , che grinta .


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (16 Settembre 2016)

Toh, guarda un po' 'sto Giampaolo...


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2016)

Beh francamente è stato il primo tempo che mi aspettavo.Questa squadra di più non può fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2016)

Si potrebbe fare anche qualcosa, dato che la Samp concede molto. Però sembrano non avere la forza per reagire.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Settembre 2016)

Sinceramente mi aspettavo di peggio. Certo che però siamo inferiori alla Sampdoria, riescono a palleggiare meglio in mezzo al campo. Ma cambiare il modulo no?


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Solito canovaccio...manovra poco fluida e raffazzonata...ormai hanno capito tutti che se ci pressano alti non usciamo più...giochiamo con Paletta titolare (con tutto il rispetto per la sua prestazione più che decente) e qui si schifa l'eventuale ritorno di Thiago...bah


----------



## Reblanck (16 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe fare anche qualcosa, dato che la Samp concede molto. Però sembrano non avere la forza per reagire.



Inutile giocare con 3 punte se poi non sono aiutate dal centrocampo che gioca sempre sotto la linea di metà campo.
Il problema più grave nel Milan è il centrocampo,non c'è ne qualità ne forza e tanto meno personalità con Kuko siamo più equilibrati.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Settembre 2016)

Ridatemi Honda. Sul serio.


----------



## Alfabri (16 Settembre 2016)

A me non sembra abbiamo giocato malissimo... Loro sono semplicemente più forti a centrocampo, e con un Muriel spaziale in più. Sosa non può giocare mezz'ala, non fa le due fasi. O davanti alla difesa (come auspico, perchè il piede non è affatto male) o in panca. Da quel lato lì non si riesce a supportare ad esempio un contropiede sulla sinistra come quello di Calabria verso il 30'...


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2016)

bisogna cambiare il 4-3-3...non va assolutamente bene per questa squadra


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Inutile giocare con 3 punte se poi non sono aiutate dal centrocampo che gioca sempre sotto la linea di metà campo.
> Il problema più grave nel Milan è il centrocampo,non c'è ne qualità ne forza e tanto meno personalità con Kuko siamo più equilibrati.



Vero, in mezzo al campo veniamo sovrastati sempre e comunque, e non è una storia iniziata oggi


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sto 4-3-3 è una schifezza allucinante.
> 
> quando cambieremo modulo sarà sempre troppo tardi.



D'accordissimo, il punto è tutto lì. I giocatori non sono adatti per "giocare" in questo modo, in primis il centrocampo, sono tutti adattati: Sosa, Montolivo e Bonaventura.
In generale, solito pianto amaro: zero costruzione, zero inventiva, zero schemi, giusto una minima solidità in difesa più San Donnarumma. Male Suso, Bonaventura e Niang. Solite palle perse del Capitone, Lapadula solo impegno, nulla di più. Tra lui e Bacca, forse meglio Luiz Adriano, ed è tutto dire. I vari Torreira, Muriel e compagnia sembrano un'orchestra affiatata con in più dei grandi solisti, _as usual_ per i nostri avversari. E' una cosa sconsolante, ormai. Grazie al Geometra per questa grande squadra, grazie ancora, gobbo maledetto. Ti auguro antidiarroici come se piovesse.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Settembre 2016)

non ho visto il primo tempo ma il risultato già non mi piace...speriamo bene nel secondo


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

il motivo per cui ci meritiamo di trovarci in queste condizioni, è la quasi soddisfazione di alcuni utenti per la prestazione offerta nel primo tempo.
Quando abbiamo scelto di accontentarci di tali scempi, siamo diventati complici attivi di questo squallido spettacolo da teatro di provincia.
Non capisco bene la facile ironia sui 45 minuti di Lapadula di un utente di cui non ricordo il nome. Hai un trascorso passato con la famiglia del numero 9 rossonero? Ti ha rubato delle merendine? Non mi è chiaro tutto questo livore dopo 45 minuti...


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma che giallo è?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

ahahahaha ma sto arbitro quanto e ridicolo?


----------



## Reblanck (16 Settembre 2016)

Non aveva nessun motivo per cadere senza ragione Suso perché andava in porta.


----------



## cremone (16 Settembre 2016)

Quelli della Samp devono ammazzare un giocatore del Milan per dargli un fallo


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

E comunque su Suso era fallo...fuori dentro area si deve fischiare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

La veritá e che noi non siamo molto piú forti della Samp, in casa loro probabilmente siamo inferiori.

La partita é anvora equilibrata. Non dobbiamo mollare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo gioca con un lag che non ho piu visto dai anni 90


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Paletta che partita. Il 4-3-3 non si può fare con quel centrocampo. È un pazzo Montella. Occorre passare al 4-4-2 o al 4-2-3-1, ma basta con sto 4-3-3


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura che c'ha..?? è inconcludente, non salta più l'uomo, non è ficcante come l'anno scorso


----------



## Reblanck (16 Settembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Montolivo gioca con un lag che non ho piu visto dai anni 90



Questa è bella xD 
Montolivo gioca con il lag hahahahah


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bonaventura che c'ha..?? è inconcludente, non salta più l'uomo, non è ficcante come l'anno scorso



È in calo mostruoso...


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

Non riusciamo a fare un'azione e cambia il centravanti.

MAH.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Vediamo il ragazzo


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Jack di cuori.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

Mamma mao Jack..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Intanto locatelli fa spostare Montolivo


----------



## ignaxio (16 Settembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bonaventura che c'ha..?? è inconcludente, non salta più l'uomo, non è ficcante come l'anno scorso



semplicemente non gioca nel suo ruolo


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Non tigliamolo MAI montolivo mi raccomando. MAI.


----------



## Nicco (16 Settembre 2016)

Niang imbarazzante, sa solo rientrare sul destro, solo quello.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

Comunque con questo arbitro e impossibile giocare a calcio. Basta toccare uno della Samp ed e fallo, mentre per fischiare un fallo a noi ci serve un mezzo miracolo.


Sto 4-3-3 ha rotto. Impossibile con la nostra rosa.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Romagnoli...


----------



## ignaxio (16 Settembre 2016)

Avete appena visto Lapadula che stoppa palla, la protegge e la scarica indietro? Questo Bacca non lo farebbe mai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2016)

Holy crap ma giocavamo stasera??? Che mi sono perso????


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Mamma mia Romagnoli!


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

Locatelli in 4 minuti è il migliore del centrocampo.
Su Romagnoli nemmeno commento.
Niang è un insulto al calcio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2016)

50 milioni!! 60!!! 80!!!!!!!


----------



## sette (16 Settembre 2016)

Dalla fascia destra sono venuti fuori dei buoni disimpegni. Ma appena superata la metà campo c'è il nulla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Holy crap ma giocavamo stasera??? Che mi sono perso????



Un film horror


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Settembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> semplicemente non gioca nel suo ruolo


anch'io ero convinto di questo, e lo sono ancora. Però contro l'Udinese è tornato esterno, e ha comunque fatto schifo


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

A Niang Arbitri e giocatori avversari vogliono a tutti i costi far perdere la pazienza. C'è bisogno di un nuovo Balotelli in serie A senò non c'è nulla da scrivere sui giornali.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Fuori Lapadula dento Bacca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Bravo finora Locatelli, Romagnoli altra boiata, si fara?


----------



## Nicco (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fuori Lapadula dento Bacca



Staffetta inutile, INUTILE!


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Staffetta inutile, INUTILE!



Appunto.
Abbiamo problemi in impostazione, e abbiamo due esterni che hanno in due l'intelligenza tattica di un decerebrato. E toglie il centravanti.


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Complimenti a Lapadula per la tripletta e alla nostra partita piena di occasioni grazie alle sue giocate. Ora può tornare al San Marino.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Bel taglio di Bacca, che l'abbia capita?


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo avesse fatto stasera un passaggio che non sarei stato capace di fare anche io che gioco negli amatori over 40...


----------



## Heaven (16 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura non è in serata oggi...


Forza bacca!


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Lapadula per la tripletta e alla nostra partita piena di occasioni grazie alle sue giocate. Ora può tornare al San Marino.


Mi sa che neanche Lapadula è il tipo di attaccante voluto da Montella. 
Dialoga poco con la squadra come Bacca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Romagnoli.....


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Calabria però mi pare scarso proprio, difensivamente parlando.


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Romagnoli stasera è quasi un buco...incredibile ma vero...Paletta migliore in campo


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che neanche Lapadula è il tipo di attaccante voluto da Montella.
> Dialoga poco con la squadra come Bacca



A Montella e a questo centrocampo serve Messi. 

Ma Muriel e' Suarez? Chiedo ai Romagnoli fan-boys?


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Era regolare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Pure gigio....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

Era regolare. Pazzesco.


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

Grande Montolivo che teneva in gioco l'avversario per il gol regolarissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Bonaventura non è in serata oggi...
> 
> 
> Forza bacca!



da quanti mesi è che non è in serata ? è una vita che non conclude un tubo.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Goal regolare. Donnarumma si era incartato


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> da quanti mesi è che non è in serata ? è una vita che non conclude un tubo.



Ci trascina sempre.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Madonna benedetta sto Bonaventura.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

Vergognoso, Bonaventura, veramente vergognoso.

Questa stagione mi sa che si e montato lo testa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura da quando ha chiesto l'adeguamento del contratto è diventato uno scarsone, sarà un caso.


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma smettetela di criticare Bonaventura che ci trascina!!!!


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna benedetta sto Bonaventura.



"uno dei migliori centrocampisti della serie A"

"Fenomeno vero"

A me pare che da 6 mesi non sarebbe titolare nemmeno nel Sassuolo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2016)

Che cosa aveva fatto Bacca!


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Grande giocata di Bacca, miracolo di ViviANO


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Cavolo Viviano! Ma molla,li!


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Ecco...il Bacca che non gioca per la squadra...2 azioni e un palo con miracolo del portiere...ma è uno scarsone per i commissari tecnici


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Che palo Lapadula, si inventa i goal.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Oh Montolivo da mezzala mi pare molto più incisivo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Settembre 2016)

Bacca non si crea le occasioni da solo (cit.)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Nel finale meglio il Milan


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma va a caghër e il secondo che non ci danno.


----------



## cremone (16 Settembre 2016)

Per una volta finiamo in crescendo piuttosto che il contrario


----------



## sette (16 Settembre 2016)

Quando si torna al 442?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

Arbitraggio veramente scandaloso.


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nel finale meglio il Milan



Siamo talmente depressi che il 29esimo del secondo tempo è già finale di partita per noi..non vediamo l'ora finisca..


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

dai ragazzi facciamo un gol.
4 punti in 4 partite mi sento male.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Mamma mia.

Palo di Muriel.


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

1 punto sarebbe un mezzo miracolo. Grazie Gigio, peccato per il palo di Bacca e forse dei rigori che non ci hanno dato.


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Comunque metteteci MUriel al posto di Niang e l'arbitro, "sempre vicino all'azione" (cit. Sky), avrebbe fischiato rigore...


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma segna


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Rigore netto. Il secondo.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Rigore netto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma come si puo? COME SI PUO!

3 rigori!


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma che cavolo....QUESTO E' RIGOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

E tre, questo clamoroso!


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2016)

Scarsi sì ma l'arbitro......


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma non è rigore?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2016)

L'arbitro è palesemente topolino


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Locatelli per me molto bene


----------



## Kaw (16 Settembre 2016)

Rigore netto!!!!!


----------



## El Mágico (16 Settembre 2016)

Che arbitro di m


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2016)

Già facciamo schifo, poi se non ci fischiano nulla...


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

St'arbitro non ci sta capendo nulla, da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2016)

E Muriel protesta anche dopo aver fatto un fallo di mano clamoroso


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

e andiamo!!!!!


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllll

baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

*Bacca! 

1-0*


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Chi ha segnato??? CHI CA..O HA SEGNATO?? CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2016)

allelujaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Grande Suso. Bravo bacca. Portiamo a casa questi 3 punti miracolosi


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2016)

Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kaw (16 Settembre 2016)

Dai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Bravi ragazzi! Col cuore!


----------



## sballotello (16 Settembre 2016)

indirizzato a montella


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Lapadulaaaaaaaaa
lapagoooooooooooooollllllllll

la - pa - du - la


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

A bacca ha fatto bene la panchina. Anzi io lo metterei sempre dopo


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

aTTENZIONE....Bacca che segna senza giocare per la squadra?
Ma vale?


----------



## Serginho (16 Settembre 2016)

Meritato dopo i 3 rigori netti negati


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Lapagol!!!!!!!!

Chiedo scusa a Montella, alla fine ha avuto ragione lui. Come tutti gli anti-Bacca.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Settembre 2016)

Scusate, sto guardando la partita su ESPN. Dopo il gol di Bacca hanno fatto un primo piano su Galliani, che si vedeva visibilmente contrariato...


----------



## Nicco (16 Settembre 2016)

L'ironia su Lapadula non la capisco, bene per Bacca, io li farei giocare assieme.


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Anche di destro segna Lapa.

Oltre al suo sinistro leggendario.

Incredibile, grande.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> aTTENZIONE....Bacca che segna senza giocare per la squadra?
> Ma vale?



No valgono solo le sponde mi dispiace


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2016)

Miracolo


Sei proprio un poveretto


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Lapagol!!!!!!!!
> 
> Chiedo scusa a Montella, alla fine ha avuto ragione lui. Come tutti gli anti-Bacca.



Hai anche un po' rotto il ***** con sta polemica


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> L'ironia su Lapadula non la capisco, bene per Bacca, io li farei giocare assieme.



L'indifferenza è la miglior risposta.
Non vedi che scrive al vento 40 messaggi al secondo contro Lapadula senza alcun senso?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Anche di destro segna Lapa.
> 
> Oltre al suo sinistro leggendario.
> 
> Incredibile, grande.



Ma vattene, hai rotto le palle con questo comportamento ridicolo


----------



## Heaven (16 Settembre 2016)

Grande baccaaaaaaaaa

Ma come si può pensare di panchinarlo?


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Hai anche un po' rotto il ***** con sta polemica



Sapessi quanto mi sono rotto il ***** io di venire su un forum del Milan e leggere insulti al nostro migliore giocatori di continuo.


----------



## Cenzo (16 Settembre 2016)

Eh ma quel gol l'avrebbe fatto chiunque (cit.)


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma perchè su sky continuano a dire che abbiamo giocato bene?
A me sembra che siamo stati scandalosi.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Settembre 2016)

Meno male che Carlos è il problema di questa squadra, tipo 22 reti in 40 partite di serie A.. si si si come no che probkema.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Locatelli per me molto bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Hai anche un po' rotto il ***** con sta polemica



Ma anche senza polemica


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Sapessi quanto mi sono rotto il ***** io di venire su un forum del Milan e leggere insulti al nostro migliore giocatori di continuo.



Levati dalle palle se non ti piace allora...


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No valgono solo le sponde mi dispiace



Grazie...scusa ma sono ancora poco avvezzo alle novità introdotte quest'anno...3 sponde = 1 calcio d'angolo? Sbaglio?
Tra l'altro...mi sarò sbagliato...ma mi pare di aver visto Bacca a centrocampo, venire incontro alla palla, toccarla di petto e poi fare sponda a qualcuno...devo pulire la tv


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Sapessi quanto mi sono rotto il ***** io di venire su un forum del Milan e leggere insulti al nostro migliore giocatori di continuo.



Parola censurata equivale al ban. Almeno ce lo leviamo dalle palle per un po' 'sto mitomane.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2016)

Oddio difesa a 3?


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Adesso lo prendiamo, come al solito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Grazie...scusa ma sono ancora poco avvezzo alle novità introdotte quest'anno...3 sponde = 1 calcio d'angolo? Sbaglio?
> Tra l'altro...mi sarò sbagliato...ma mi pare di aver visto Bacca a centrocampo, venire incontro alla palla, toccarla di petto e poi fare sponda a qualcuno...devo pulire la tv


Wow, praticamente è Benzema


----------



## Alfabri (16 Settembre 2016)

Va bene gli insulti aggratis a Montolivo, ma sto Locatelli è totalmente inadeguato.


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Io sono in apnea


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

*Sampdoria - Milan 0-1 FINALE*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2016)

Mi sono perso il gol


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Wow, praticamente è Benzema



No...segna pià di Benzema


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

E allora andiamo!!!


----------



## uoteghein (16 Settembre 2016)

Benissimo Bacca (motivato e cattivo), Donnarumma (fenomeno vero).
Bene Paletta e non male Locatelli (personalità ed ordine).
Il resto è raccapricciante.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> No...segna pià di Benzema



Notte Konrad


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Parola censurata equivale al ban. Almeno ce lo leviamo dalle palle per un po' 'sto mitomane.




Romagnoli l'ha messa. 3 punti.


----------



## massvi (16 Settembre 2016)

Senza Bacca 0 tiri in porta (tranne quello di Suso da 30m), con Bacca 1 goal e 1 palo e il Milan vince.

Salvato l'allenatore peggio di Zenga e la squadra inferiore alla Sampdoria.


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2016)

3 punti d'oro,pesanti


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Settembre 2016)

Bene per i tre punti, andiamo! Comunque arbititraggio di Irrati veramente pessimo e a volte sospettoso.


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Va bene gli insulti aggratis a Montolivo, ma sto Locatelli è totalmente inadeguato.



Ma smettiamola per favore, Locatelli ha fatto un paio di cavolate ma gioca a velocità e reattività doppia rispetto a quel morto vivente di Montolivo.


----------



## Reblanck (16 Settembre 2016)

Rimango della mia opinione che Bacca con un centrocampo decente farebbe 25 goal a stagione sempre.
Centrocampo senza qualità,personalità e forza ,il problema grosso è quello.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Settembre 2016)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Eh ma quel gol l'avrebbe fatto chiunque (cit.)


L'ha solo spinta dentro.. (ri-cit)


----------



## ignaxio (16 Settembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Bene per i tre punti, andiamo! Comunque arbititraggio di Irrati veramente pessimo e a volte sospettoso.



pagato da Galliani per perdere secondo me


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Settembre 2016)

Finalmente si ritorna a vincere.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Settembre 2016)

Male la squadra nel complesso, bene Bacca, bene Suso solo nel passaggio.
Pessimo l'arbitro. 3 rigori per noi, 1 gol annullato ingiustamente a loro e 6 minuti di recupero dopo i 4 segnalati (l'infortunio di Gomez non giustifica 2 minuti in più).
Montella deve decidersi a cambiare modulo prima di subito: l'attacco non produce, il centrocampo non regge e la difesa è sempre sotto pressione. Prima passa al 4-4-2, meglio è. _Mea culpa_ su Bacca: un gol e un palo.
Con la Lazio, giocando così, non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Kaw (16 Settembre 2016)

Forse se giocava dal primo minuto Bacca non avrebbe avuto questa voglia...

Bene così per il risultato, ma c'è tanto da fare, e non credo che con questa rosa potremmo toglierci molte soddisfazioni purtroppo...


----------



## Nicktedo81 (16 Settembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> pagato da Galliani per perdere secondo me



Loro gol regolare..ma a noi non ha dato due rigori belli grossi..(l'unico che non c'era quello di Niang)..quello su Bonaventura l'arbitro é li a un metro...


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2016)

Partita bruttissima, giocato molto male, almeno fino a quando non è entrato Locatelli che ha un po' equilibrato la squadra. Montella se non capisce che deve cambiare modulo ci farà perdere un sacco di tempo. Grande partita di Paletta. A bacca fa bene partire dalla panchina. Romagnoli altra partita così così. Montolivo meglio da interno. Sosa non può giocare mezzala,non ha il dinamismo e il passo che serve ad un cenrrocampista. Infatti come è uscito la squadra è migliorata.

Donnarumma 7 
Abate 5,5
Calabria 5 - muriel lo salta sempre
Paletta 7,5
Romagnoli 5

Montolivo 5,5 
Sosa 5
Bonaventura 5

Suso 7
Lapadula 5,5
Niang 5,5

Locatelli 6
Bacca 7

Montella 5


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Settembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> pagato da Galliani per perdere secondo me



Non so se spingermi fino a questo punto ma l'ho scritto anche prima. Non so se nella TV italiana è stato lo stesso (ho visto la partita con telecronaca in spagnolo), ma al gol di Bacca hanno inquadrato Galliani in tribuna e le telecamere l'hanno beccato abbastanza contrariato.


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Senza Bacca 0 tiri in porta (tranne quello di Suso da 30m), con Bacca 1 goal e 1 palo e il Milan vince.
> 
> Salvato l'allenatore peggio di Zenga e la squadra inferiore alla Sampdoria.



ma basta dai, sia Lapadula che Bacca hanno giocato bene e non c'è bisogno di tutte ste storie


----------



## sette (16 Settembre 2016)

L'abbiamo letteralmente sfangata.

Per me il migliore nel Milan è stato Suso.

E comunque, se fossi l'admin, bannerei chi critica Bacca fino alla prossima partita.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Settembre 2016)

Finalmente una piccola gioia! Considerando i valori in campo e il momento che stiamo attraversando, si può essere soddisfatti della prestazione. Abbiamo sofferto, anche perchè ci sono stati negati 3 rigori, ma, per una volta, abbiamo dimostrato un po' di carattere.
Nota negativa, nonostante la porta inviolata, è sempre la fase difensiva. Per quanto sia talentuoso, non esiste che Muriel sembri ogni volta che tocca palla Ronaldo il fenomeno...


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2016)

Partita paessima, ma arbitrata ancora peggio. Alla fine risultato quasi giusto. Bacca imprescindibile, Suso importante. Locatelli molto meglio di Montolivo, da preferire. Sosa male. 
Squadra scollegata, da sistemare.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (16 Settembre 2016)

Di gran lunga la miglior prestazione fin qui della stagione
Ho visto un Milan più vicino alle sue possibilità... ha giocato soffrendo e stringendo i denti ma diversamente non può fare...
Sarà brutto da vedere ma Bacca deve essere un punto fermo di questa squadra...non si può fare a meno dei suoi gol
Menzione particolare per Paletta...questa sera è stato un muro invalicabile...erano anni che non vedevo giocare un centrale del Milan a questi livelli..migliore dei nostri con ampio distacco...


----------



## Konrad (16 Settembre 2016)

Secondo me Lapadula ha grossi margini di miglioramento e stasera non ha fatto vedere solo cose negative, anzi.
Non ci dimentichiamo che alla fine è un esordiente in A con una maglia comunque già pesante di suo e ancor di più in una partita da dentro o fuori in cui sostituiva un certo Bacca.
Detto questo, Bacca io lo metterei sempre in campo...sostituendolo ovviamente quando fa davvero male...alla fine stiamo comunque parlando di un giocatore al 4° gol in 4 gare...quando ha segnato il MIlan ha vinto...è un caso? Boh...non sono commissario tecnico io


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Pessimo l'arbitro. 3 rigori per noi, 1 gol annullato ingiustamente a loro e 6 minuti di recupero dopo i 4 segnalati (l'infortunio di Gomez non giustifica 2 minuti in più).



Sostituzione, ammonizione ed infortunio.
Il recupero probabilmente è l'unica cosa che l'arbitro ha azzeccato stasera.


----------



## Alfabri (16 Settembre 2016)

No dai sostenere che Locatelli non abbia fatto male è malafede quanto quella del geometra. Ha toccato 5 o 6 palloni e ne ha persi la metà (tra i quali un passaggio da totalmente libero a Quagliarella), una sola verticalizzazione, un fallo ridicolo al limite dell'area e per concludere ha messo in difficoltà più di una volta i difensori in uscita palla (soprattutto Romagnoli) servendo la palla e poi nascondendosi dietro l'avversario. Gli si possono concedere tutte le attenuanti del debutto, e mi sta bene, ma la prestazione oggettiva è stata pessima.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Settembre 2016)

nicco ha scritto:


> staffetta inutile, inutile!


inutilissima!!!


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Partita paessima, ma arbitrata ancora peggio. Alla fine risultato quasi giusto. Bacca imprescindibile, Suso importante. Locatelli molto meglio di Montolivo, da preferire. Sosa male.
> Squadra scollegata, da sistemare.



Male, non c'è dubbio, ma molto meglio rispetto allo scempio con l'Udinese


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Settembre 2016)

La prima giornata mi aveva illuso, questo Milan continua ad essere piccolo piccolo. Tanta confusione per una buona parte della gara.

Con l'udinese c'è stata sfortuna, stavolta è andata bene. Nel lungo periodo questo si traduce nel solito settimo, ottavo posto.
Solo il mercato può cambiare la media


----------



## ignaxio (16 Settembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non so se spingermi fino a questo punto ma l'ho scritto anche prima. Non so se nella TV italiana è stato lo stesso (ho visto la partita con telecronaca in spagnolo), ma al gol di Bacca hanno inquadrato Galliani in tribuna e le telecamere l'hanno beccato abbastanza contrariato.



ahah non faccio fatica a crederci.. o questo o l'aveva contro al fantacalcio


----------



## Nicktedo81 (16 Settembre 2016)

Scusatemi ma non sono d'accordo nel giudicare una partita pessima...la
samp é una buona squadra..giocare a Genova é sempre difficile...arbitro pessimo..terreno di gioco indecente in cui si fa fatica a giocare a calcio...questa é una vittoria pesante..per il morale..per la classifica e per come é arrivata...


----------



## Reblanck (16 Settembre 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo letteralmente sfangata.
> 
> Per me il migliore nel Milan è stato Suso.
> 
> E comunque, se fossi l'admin, bannerei chi critica Bacca fino alla prossima partita.



Concordo Suso gioca sempre bene.

Quelli che criticano Bacca le partite le guardano? UN pallone buono ricevuto, un gol e un palo. Sei punti del milan, tutti fatti solo con i gol di Bacca


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Settembre 2016)

Abbiamo vinto...wow!


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2016)

Partita orrenda. Non c'è neanche da essere contenti per la rete inviolata, perchè la Samp era spompata.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Settembre 2016)

Brutta partita come sempre, ma almeno abbiamo vinto. Grazie Bacca.


----------



## markjordan (16 Settembre 2016)

portiere paletta attacco , il reso andrebbe cambiato , tutti
su muriel miracolo assurdo di donna
ottimo ingresso di gomez , loca monto 2 x ora
quasi 3 minuti x reuperare 50 secondi , quasi peggio del rigore non dato su bona 
il resto sono 3 ottimi punti


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> No dai sostenere che Locatelli non abbia fatto male è malafede quanto quella del geometra. Ha toccato 5 o 6 palloni e ne ha persi la metà (tra i quali un passaggio da totalmente libero a Quagliarella), una sola verticalizzazione, un fallo ridicolo al limite dell'area e per concludere ha messo in difficoltà più di una volta i difensori in uscita palla (soprattutto Romagnoli) servendo la palla e poi nascondendosi dietro l'avversario. Gli si possono concedere tutte le attenuanti del debutto, e mi sta bene, ma la prestazione oggettiva è stata pessima.



Ma in malafede sarai tu che continui a difendere quel catrame di Montolivo.
Ha giocato tutti i palloni di prima o a due tocchi, ha sbagliato un uscita passando il pallone agli avversari a centrocampo e ha fatto un fallo ingenuo al limite. 
Per il resto ripeto, ha smistato palloni a ritmo doppio rispetto a Montolivo che nel primo tempo ha sbagliato persino i retropassaggi mettendo due volte in difficoltà la difesa e Donnarumma, ha scalciato una palla in area di rigore regalando un assist al bacio a Muriel e in generale fisicamente pare un sacco di palta.
Non dico che Locatelli sia un fenomeno, ma probabilmente persino gente che gioca con me a calcio sarebbe più utile al Milan del capitano.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Settembre 2016)

Avete giocato il gol dopo l'85? 

Primo tempo orribile. .discreto secondo tempo..dai con il cuore..

Irrati avrebbe fattoperdere la pazienza a un monaco tibetano..


----------



## evangel33 (16 Settembre 2016)

Non cominciate a osannare Locatelli per favore. Disastroso. Un assist a Quagliarella, un fallo al limite dell'area e un mezzo rigorino per trattenuta sull'angolo. Non ha toccato quasi mai la palla. 
Facciamo gli oggettivi, per favore. E non inventiamoci mirabolanti prestazioni solo per insultare Montolivo.


----------



## Alfabri (16 Settembre 2016)

Nel complesso, i giocatori sono quelli che sono, ma il modulo non li esalta. Questo 4-3-3 non è nè un 4-3-3 nè un 4-1-4-1, i due esterni d'attacco presidiano la linea laterale del campo stile Candreva. Diventa difficilissimo per il centravanti essere utile alla manovra se si trova da solo nel deserto. Dobbiamo giocare decisamente più corti e compatti in fase di possesso. Ribadisco che Sosa non può fare assolutamente la mezzala, Bonaventura almeno è consono al ruolo nonostante la prestazione sottotono. Montolivo mi sembra decisamente meglio come mezzala, e forse quello dovrebbe fare. In buona sostanza, è l'ora di tornare ad un modulo con due punte e due centrocampisti centrali, che tra l'altro ci ha fatto molto bene lo scorso anno. Devo fare un mea culpa su Bacca, oggi è entrato con una cattiveria (abbinata però a qualità nelle giocate) davvero lodevole, ottima prestazione. Paletta sontuoso in difesa, ad Abate è stato intimato di non salire pena valanghe di gol subiti (e difatti Suso ha dovuto giocare quasi sempre da solo su quel lato). Discreto Romagnoli ma nulla più, Calabria birillizzato da Muriel e da chiunque transitasse sulla fascia. Complessivamente un discreto giocatore, ma sul piano difensivo da mani nei capelli, soprattutto nell'uno contro uno.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 7
Abate 6
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 6
Calabria 5,5
Sosa 5,5
Montolivo 6
Bonaventura 5
Suso 6
Lapadula 6
Niang 6
Bacca 7
Locatelli 6,5
Gomez sv


----------



## Il Genio (16 Settembre 2016)

Bacca stasera è stato disumano. 
Semplicemente perché ha giocato tirando fuori le palle 
Ha giocato con rabbia, solo se gioca con questa garra è imprescindibile altrimenti è dannoso
Bravo a lui e a Montella che l'ha svegliato


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Bacca stasera è stato disumano.
> Semplicemente perché ha giocato tirando fuori le palle
> Ha giocato con rabbia, solo se gioca con questa garra è imprescindibile altrimenti è dannoso
> Bravo a lui e a Montella che l'ha svegliato



Esatto.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Settembre 2016)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Non cominciate a osannare Locatelli per favore. Disastroso. Un assist a Quagliarella, un fallo al limite dell'area e un mezzo rigorino per trattenuta sull'angolo. Non ha toccato quasi mai la palla.
> Facciamo gli oggettivi, per favore. E non inventiamoci mirabolanti prestazioni solo per insultare Montolivo.


Concordo. A me Locatelli non è per niente piaciuto.


----------



## Black (16 Settembre 2016)

complimenti a Bacca per come è entrato e ha deciso la partita. 3 palloni, uno sul palo, uno sbagliato e un gol. Se non è un bomber questo....
mi è piaciuto pure Paletta in difesa, Suso davanti. Niang tanta quantità ma anche confusione. Montolivo indegno, 0 palloni giocati, è stato saltato in maniera ridicola troppe volte. Non capisco perchè è rimasto in campo anche questa volta per 90 minuti


----------



## Serginho (16 Settembre 2016)

D'accordo con chi sostiene Locatelli abbia fatto male. Pessimo, non è da serie A e ha commesso errori molto gravi (il palo di Muriel parte da un suo erroraccio a centrocampo), punizione dal limite pericolosa per un fallo inutile e stupido, in mezzo al campo è un fantasma. Inutile giustificarlo tirando in ballo Montolivo, si fa solo la figura degli incompetenti. 

Sull'arbitraggio stendiamo un velo pietoso. 3 rigori negati netti. Sull'ultimo calcio d'angolo, uno della samp butta la palla fuori e l'arbitro di porta vuole dare un altro angolo, ma che caspita ce li mettono a fare a sti incapaci?

Ultimo appunto per i detrattori di Bacca, con tutti i suoi limiti tra lui e Lapadula ci passano due categorie allo stato attuale. Deve sempre essere titolare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Concordo. A me Locatelli non è per niente piaciuto.



Ma cosa avete visto? Ha recuperato 7 palloni in 20 minuti, ha coperto un errore di Romagnoli, regia ottima anche una verticalizzazione di 30m rasoterra di sinistro. Opinioni ma l'oggettivitá dice questo.


----------



## Alfabri (16 Settembre 2016)

Ah dimenticavo: Suso, pur giocando al suo ritmo piuttosto compassato, si libera sempre dell'uomo ed è sempre in grado di fornire palloni con il contagiri ai compagni (quando non si incaponisce nei dribbling solitari). Bisogna capire se quella di esterno destro è la sua zolla migliore. Provate a chiedere a Niang di fare quell'assist per il gol di Bacca: secondo me manco al 50esimo tentativo riesce a mettergli un pallone così preciso.


----------



## Alfabri (16 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa avete visto? Ha recuperato 7 palloni in 20 minuti, ha coperto un errore di Romagnoli, regia ottima anche una verticalizzazione di 30m rasoterra di sinistro. Opinioni ma l'oggettivitá dice questo.



L'unica verticalizzazione in venti minuti. Poi se il termine di paragone sono le qualità da regista di Montolivo ok. Ma io tendo a fare paragoni con gente che sa interpretare quel ruolo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Partita orrenda. Non c'è neanche da essere contenti per la rete inviolata, perchè la Samp era spompata.



Vittoria difficile, non saranno molti a venire a fare tre punti a genova.
Grande vittoria bravi i ragazzi, quasi tutti ottimi


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Settembre 2016)

l'unico fenomeno che abbiamo gioca in porta e anche stasera ci ha salvato ....

nel complesso una prestazione buona contro una squadra molto ben messa in campo.

bacca non mi piace pero' con un trequartista , come dio comanda , dietro le spalle farebbe caterve di gol....magari passare al 4231...

il nostro 433 e' troppo spinto e non abbiamo copertura sufficiente in difesa .


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Settembre 2016)

Locatelli bene Locatelli male...sembra un referendum. Io nemmeno lo giudico, ha giocato tipo 90 minuti in A...ma cosa pretendete?


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa avete visto? Ha recuperato 7 palloni in 20 minuti, ha coperto un errore di Romagnoli, regia ottima anche una verticalizzazione di 30m rasoterra di sinistro. Opinioni ma l'oggettivitá dice questo.



I suoi errori li ha fatti anche lui, non è stato positivissimo. Anche secondo me non è prontissimo ancora ma rispetto a Montolivo è proprio un altra cosa a livello di reattività e velocità di pensiero.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (16 Settembre 2016)

Secondo me Locatelli stavolta é entrato bene (al contrario delle ultime volte)..piede ottimo e gioca a uno o due tocchi.. vero..fa un fallo stupido e perde un brutto pallone..ma ragazzi se non perdonate niente a un 98(!!!)....i giovani saranno SEMPRE bruciati..
Gomez é entrato e ha preso tutti lui i 3 palloni in area..bravo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Settembre 2016)

bò....abbiamo vinto sul campo di una delle squadre più in forma del campionato....con un arbitro in palese malafede....io onestamente sono """""""contento"""""" della prestazione xkè so cosa può dare questa squadra...cioè poco più della mediocrità...xkè è SCARSA...per lo meno oggi hanno lottato....fino a Gennaio dobbiamo resistere e fare più punti possibili...evitiamo di concentrarci su bel gioco e boiate varie che non fanno per noi....ora grazie a dio torna Kucka che da un pò di fisicità e garra....

ps : inutile osannare o schifare Bacca...se ha voglia come oggi è fondamentale....se gioca svogliato come con l'Udinese è da panchinare prima di subito...il resto è fuffa

pps : Irrati maiale schifoso


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vittoria difficile, non saranno molti a venire a fare tre punti a genova.
> Grande vittoria bravi i ragazzi, quasi tutti ottimi



E' vero, è una buona squadra. Però noi giochiamo male.


----------



## koti (16 Settembre 2016)

Calabria come ha giocato?


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Il problema di questo 4-3-3 è che centrocampo e tridente offensivo sono completamente slegati, giocano lontanissimi perchè il nostro centrocampo è fermo.
Serve assolutamente un trequartista che leghi il gioco, proverei con Sosa o Bonaventura con un 4-2-3-1 o un 4-3-1-2.


----------



## evangel33 (16 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Calabria come ha giocato?



Male. In costante difficoltà in fase difensiva e quasi mai propositivo in quella offensiva(ma vedendo, anzi non vedendo, Abate nell'altra corsia, forse era un volere di Montella). Comunque ha tutte le attenuanti. È solo destro e molto leggerino. 
Mi fa domandare però quanto diavolo è scarso Vangioni per preferire Calabria a lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2016)

Locatelli voglio rivederlo. Capitone in panca per favore.


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Locatelli voglio rivederlo. Capitone in panca per favore.



Locatelli o Zanellato o Sosa o Pasalic chiunque confronto a Montolivo sarebbe una manna.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa avete visto? Ha recuperato 7 palloni in 20 minuti, ha coperto un errore di Romagnoli, regia ottima anche una verticalizzazione di 30m rasoterra di sinistro. Opinioni ma l'oggettivitá dice questo.



Guarda che per loro questo ragazzo di 18 anni in mezzo a tutta questa confusione di squadra doveva essere Busquets, quindi non doveva svagliare assolutamente nulla...

Ripeto: per me mille volte meglio vedere svagliare Locatelli che insistere con Poli e Montolivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2016)

Secondo tempo quantomeno decente. Tre punti pesantissimi, nonostante il gioco. Ora sotto con la Lazio.


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2016)

Sostanzialmente solita brutta partita. Grande sofferenza ma alla fine 3 punti pesanti. Con questa rosa, dove il primo rincalzo si chiama Locatelli, non pretendo di più


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Settembre 2016)

Ogni tre punti che arrivano da qui a dicembre saranno manna dal cielo. Poi si spera nel closing e in un grande mercato per poter tornare a divertirci davvero ad ogni partita, senza farsi venire troppi patemi e ansie, ma tornando a dominare. Per quanto riguarda la partita di oggi, ho potuto vedere solo gli ultimi 20 minuti, ma devo dire che se Bacca continua così e troviamo la quadratura a centrocampo possiamo farne tanti di punti. Martedì torna Kucka, e io non sono così sicuro che Montolivo resti in campo...


----------



## Pit96 (16 Settembre 2016)

Partita non giocata benissimo, ma abbiamo lottato e questo è positivo. 
Lapadula si è impegnato molto ma ha avuto pochi palloni giocabili come spesso accade ai nostri attaccanti. Male entrambi i terzini ancora una volta. Bene suso e benissimo paletta che ha fatto ina partita perfetta. Jack quasi irriconoscibile, anche oggi il centrocampo ha dato poco. Mi ha deluso niang che ha perso troppi duelli. 
Nel complesso però sono abbastanza soddisfatto soprattutto perché pensavo in una brutta sconfitta


----------



## Il Genio (16 Settembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Locatelli voglio rivederlo. Capitone in panca per favore.





Victorss ha scritto:


> Locatelli o Zanellato o Sosa o Pasalic chiunque confronto a Montolivo sarebbe una manna.



Invece una volta entrato Locatelli, montontolivo è stato spostato da mezzala ed ha giocato decisamente meglio del solito 
L'avevo auspicato, non giocando davanti alla difesa ha meno responsabilità e ha più libertà di gioco, dopo l'entrata di Locatelli non mi è per nulla dispiaciuto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Settembre 2016)

Non abbiamo giocato malissimo ma nemmeno bene come stanno dicendo a Sky. Ci hanno messo determinazione ma ragazzi finchè non è entrato Bacca io non ricordo nessun tiro in porta di rilievo.

C'era un rigore per noi ma è anche vero che il goal di Barreto era regolare. Non so oggi mi sembra una partita decisa dal caso, potevamo vincerla come perderla. Per me avrebbero meritato loro, ma gli episodi hanno deciso.


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Settembre 2016)

Premesso che l'arbitro è stato penoso perché c'era almeno un rigore per noi (volendo anche tre),così come un gol regolare per loro,la vittoria è stata veramente fortunosa perché io ho visto una squadra cbe gioca male.Se non altro mi ha consolato la voglia che bene o male hanno mostrato fino all'ultimo ed il fatto che con una squadra ostica come la Samp sti tre punti sono oro,ma sinceramente trovo ben poco di cui gioire.Però so che sarà sempre così per ora,quindi sono molto "serena" su questo.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Settembre 2016)

Comunque le critiche a Locatelli mi sembrano assurde, oggi ha fatto bene, e non sono un grande estimatore del ragazzo.


----------



## Victorss (17 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 8 para tutto. Cosa ha preso su Muriel.
Abate 5 non spinge e non aiuta Suso in fase offensiva, in difesa come al solito lo dribbla anche la mia ragazza.
Paletta 7,5 perfetto
Romagnoli 6 media tra il 7 del primo tempo e il 5 del secondo,brutto errore in uscita.
Calabria 5,5 spinge con costanza, in difesa male ma purtroppo oggi gli capita un Muriel in condizione scintillante.
Montolivo 4,5 finchè non lo sposta per far spazio a Locatelli un disastro completo, sbaglia anche i retropassaggi ai centrali.
Bonaventura 5 oggi male, una sola bella discesa per il resto sbaglia quasi tutto.
Sosa 6 compitino, senza infamia e senza lode
Suso 6,5 E' l'unico che ha buoni piedi, dribbla e vede il passaggio filtrante. certe volte forza troppo la giocata e si incarta da solo.
Niang 5 oggi poco, perde molti duelli.
Lapadula 6 lotta tantissimo, ma come succede spesso a Bacca gli arriva una palla buona in 65 minuti. Troppo poco.

Locatelli 5,5 gioca di prima o a due tocchi ma perde una palla sanguinosa in uscita e fa un fallo stupido al limite.
Gomez 6 entra come una furia e di testa le prende tutte lui. Si deve lavorare su questo ragazzo.
Bacca 8 MVP. Entra sfiora il goal, prende un palo, segna e porta a casa il sacco con dentro i 3 punti.


----------



## Alfabri (17 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque le critiche a Locatelli mi sembrano assurde, oggi ha fatto bene, e non sono un grande estimatore del ragazzo.



Allora capiamoci: assurde in merito a cosa? La tara delle mie critiche è la possibilità di considerare Locatelli un TITOLARE al posto di Montolivo (o di chicchessia). Da qui, le critiche che ho elencato. Inadeguato a fare il titolare. Ciò non significa che non abbia talento/potenziale/possibilità di raggiungere lo status di titolare. Significa semplicemente che, se il suo livello è questo, ATTUALMENTE non è meglio di Montolivo (nonostante giochi meglio a 1/2 tocchi eccetera).


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Settembre 2016)

bacca per questa squadra è un lusso... compreso anche il discorso che non è il giocatore che vince le partite da solo , quindi se la squadra gioca di m... non aspettatevi che la risolva lui. Ma come si è visto è capace di metterla come nessun altro. Domenica era stanco e Montella ha fatto benissimo a buttarlo dentro mezzora a fare il diavolo a quattro. Anzi avrebbe dovuto fare la stessa cosa domenica e forse sarebbe andata diversamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2016)

bene per i 3 punti, c'è molto da crescere ma almeno un po' di morale più alto per questo weekend lo abbiamo... avanti milan


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Settembre 2016)

Fiducia a Calabria sulla destra. Confermo che Paletta è il miglior difensore che abbiamo e non capisco perché l'anno scorso abbiamo giocato con Zapata! Sosa nel primo tempo non mi è dispiaciuto. Suso e Donnarumma finora i migliori giocatori di questo Milan.


----------



## rossonerosempre (17 Settembre 2016)

Sono contento per Paletta, mano a mano sta riprendendo il ritmo partita e sembra un giocatore rinato. Tra Bacca e Lapadula mi dispiace dirlo ma al momento c'è un abisso, sarà che conosce meglio i compagni, ma unica punta non mi fa impazzire anche se la prestazione di oggi non è stata malaccio. Pure lui se non ha i palloni buoni non è che fa tutto questo movimento per andare a riprenderseli, quel tiraccio poi nel primo tempo, mamma mia. Se avessimo speso i soldi di Sosa e Lapadula per un altro centrocampista al posto di Montolivo sarebbe stato molto meglio, anzi anche tutti gli acquisti per un unico obiettivo a centrocampo. Ma si sa chi ci amministra, dunque prima finisce questo capitolo di storia e meglio è.


----------



## Il Genio (17 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Allora capiamoci: assurde in merito a cosa? La tara delle mie critiche è la possibilità di considerare Locatelli un TITOLARE al posto di Montolivo (o di chicchessia). Da qui, le critiche che ho elencato. Inadeguato a fare il titolare. Ciò non significa che non abbia talento/potenziale/possibilità di raggiungere lo status di titolare. Significa semplicemente che, se il suo livello è questo, ATTUALMENTE non è meglio di Montolivo (nonostante giochi meglio a 1/2 tocchi eccetera).



A patto poi di non sentire i soliti discorsi
"Eh ma noi i giovani non li lanciamo"
" diamogli la possibilità di sbagliare"
" giocano sempre gli stessi"

Il ragazzo ha qualità da vendere, fidati, se non gioca e NON SBAGLIA non crescerà mai
Se devo sorbirmi le stesse cappelle da gente con 10 anni più di lui ed 1/10 del suo potenziale ben venga 
Idem per Niang, Suso, Calabria...
I primi due sono molto migliorati a Genova, perché? Perché hanno giocato, sbagliato e rigiocato acquisendo sicurezza ed ora sono altri giocatori


----------



## martinmilan (17 Settembre 2016)

Partita molto bella sul piano della grinta...La roma e l'inter oggi qui ne prendevano un paio.
Suso per me ha la stoffa per diventare un grande.Bacca non è il mio tipo di attaccante preferito ma oggi è entrato con grande voglia dettando i passaggi ai compagni.

Una sola considerazione: quando giochiamo bene lo facciamo sempre e solo fuori casa,a San Siro tremano,devono riuscire a riconquistarlo perchè una volta era il vero punto di forza del Milan.


----------



## Alfabri (17 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> A patto poi di non sentire i soliti discorsi
> "Eh ma noi i giovani non li lanciamo"
> " diamogli la possibilità di sbagliare"
> " giocano sempre gli stessi"
> ...



Io continuo a ritenere il Milan una squadra top (sicuramente almeno a livello di pressioni esterne), pertanto congenitamente inadatta a lasciare il tempo ai giovani per "maturare". O entri e sei pronto (quindi sei un campione come Donnarumma) oppure ti bruci in fretta. Poi magari come Suso vai via e ritorni molto più forte, ma se fosse stato a "crescere" al Milan oggi semplicemente non avremmo quel giocatore.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (17 Settembre 2016)

Comunque stavo riguardando il video del rigore non dato a Bonaventura...per caritá..sono il primo a dire che gli arbitri possono sbagliare...sono umani..ecc ecc...ma Irrati in quel caso è a DUE METRI...con visuale perfetta..e se non dai un rigore così..o sei in malafede...o non devi arbitrare in serie A..Pereira travolge Bonaventura con un intervento scomposto e grossolano...


----------



## smallball (17 Settembre 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Comunque stavo riguardando il video del rigore non dato a Bonaventura...per caritá..sono il primo a dire che gli arbitri possono sbagliare...sono umani..ecc ecc...ma Irrati in quel caso è a DUE METRI...con visuale perfetta..e se non dai un rigore così..o sei in malafede...o non devi arbitrare in serie A..Pereira travolge Bonaventura con un intervento scomposto e grossolano...


ieri Irrati e' incappato nella classica serataccia..puo' capitare


----------



## Djerry (17 Settembre 2016)

Il problema di Locatelli è proprio che è paurosamente simile a Montolivo.

Non è agile, non è veloce, non è intenso, è sotto ritmo, è dinoccolato ed è molto sopravalutato nella fase difendente perché è verissimo che ha l'appariscente recupero scalando sull'avversario, ma assolutamente è inadeguato nello schermo davanti alla difesa con quel mix di errore nella posizione originaria e soprattutto ingenuità degli interventi scomposti senza pensare alle conseguenze, frutto di una scarsa sicurezza nel contrasto per il quale va troppo molle.
Per fortuna che la Samp era cotta, perché abbiamo ballato tantissimo in quella zona centrale dal suo ingresso.

Palla al piede è bravo se ha la giocata aperta di prima ma va totalmente nel panico se non ha una direttrice di passaggio e deve gestire il possesso in modo robotico sotto pressione, sbagliando paurosamente misura o perdendo proprio palla incespicando su se stesso perché è tutto tranne che atletico. Ha controlli eleganti al volo, è spesso bello da vedere quando gioca a testa alta, ma vedergli fare una verticalizzazione efficace nella metà campo offensiva è stato impossibile per tutto l'anno scorso, Europei U19 compresi.
E sinceramente esaltarmi per un passaggio scoperto di 10 metri in avanti a 75 metri dalla porta non è quello che intendo per prospetto da Milan.

A parità di prestazioni, tra un over 30 ed un 21enne deve giocare sempre quest'ultimo. Ma spostare l'over 30 mediocre per schierare il 21enne inadeguato non migliora nulla nel breve periodo, e temo anche nel medio perché il potenziale di Locatelli non è così vistoso.

In pillole, con Locatelli e Montolivo insieme in campo non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Bacca stasera è stato disumano.
> Semplicemente perché ha giocato tirando fuori le palle
> Ha giocato con rabbia, solo se gioca con questa garra è imprescindibile altrimenti è dannoso
> Bravo a lui e a Montella che l'ha svegliato



.


----------



## martinmilan (17 Settembre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema di Locatelli è proprio che è paurosamente simile a Montolivo.
> 
> Non è agile, non è veloce, non è intenso, è sotto ritmo, è dinoccolato ed è molto sopravalutato nella fase difendente perché è verissimo che ha l'appariscente recupero scalando sull'avversario, ma assolutamente è inadeguato nello schermo davanti alla difesa con quel mix di errore nella posizione originaria e soprattutto ingenuità degli interventi scomposti senza pensare alle conseguenze, frutto di una scarsa sicurezza nel contrasto per il quale va troppo molle.
> Per fortuna che la Samp era cotta, perché abbiamo ballato tantissimo in quella zona centrale dal suo ingresso.
> ...



Locatelli per me deve farela mezz ala...


----------



## koti (17 Settembre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema di Locatelli è proprio che è paurosamente simile a Montolivo.
> 
> Non è agile, non è veloce, non è intenso, è sotto ritmo, è dinoccolato ed è molto sopravalutato nella fase difendente perché è verissimo che ha l'appariscente recupero scalando sull'avversario, ma assolutamente è inadeguato nello schermo davanti alla difesa con quel mix di errore nella posizione originaria e soprattutto ingenuità degli interventi scomposti senza pensare alle conseguenze, frutto di una scarsa sicurezza nel contrasto per il quale va troppo molle.
> Per fortuna che la Samp era cotta, perché abbiamo ballato tantissimo in quella zona centrale dal suo ingresso.
> ...


Quoto, Locatelli non mi dice assolutamente nulla neanche in termini potenziali. Farà la fine dei vari Merkel, Cristante eccetera.


----------



## martinmilan (17 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Quoto, Locatelli non mi dice assolutamente nulla neanche in termini potenziali. Farà la fine dei vari Merkel, Cristante eccetera.



18 anni.Già è arrivata la sentenza.


----------



## koti (17 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 18 anni.Già è arrivata la sentenza.


I giovani con potenziale sono contento che giochino (mi hai mai visto insultare Romagnoli o Niang? Ma neppure Calabria), quelli scarsi o mediocri con zero prospettiva no. A 'sto punto preferisco Montolivo che credo sia almeno due/tre spanne sopra Locatelli (e ho detto tutto).


----------



## Il Genio (17 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> I giovani con potenziale sono contento che giochino (mi hai mai visto insultare Romagnoli o Niang? Ma neppure Calabria), quelli scarsi o mediocri con zero prospettiva no. A 'sto punto preferisco Montolivo che credo sia almeno due/tre spanne sopra Locatelli (e ho detto tutto).



Questo è forte, ma forte forte.
Parere mio (ma anche di chi l'ha allenato, che conosco).
L'ho visto qualche volta allenarsi a Milanello coi grandi l'anno scorso e ti assicuro che senza la pressione della partita e l'affanno di dimostrare in mezz'ora - peraltro in un momento difficile sul campo, pesantissimo, della squadra più in palla del campionato - di essere all'altezza della situazione, ha dimostrato qualità notevolissime.
Dopo 30 partite posso accettare, dopo 30 minuti no.

D'altronde ricordo anche quando Savicevic (no, non sono di parte ) giocava spezzoni di partite e venne bollato come un cesso a pedali.
Penso abbia poi dimostrato di meritare quel 10


----------



## koti (17 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questo è forte, ma forte forte.
> Parere mio (ma anche di chi l'ha allenato, che conosco).
> L'ho visto qualche volta allenarsi a Milanello coi grandi l'anno scorso e ti assicuro che senza la pressione della partita e l'affanno di dimostrare in mezz'ora - peraltro in un momento difficile sul campo, pesantissimo, della squadra più in palla del campionato - di essere all'altezza della situazione, ha dimostrato qualità notevolissime.
> Dopo 30 partite posso accettare, dopo 30 minuti no.
> ...


L'ho visto in almeno 5/6 partite, tra amichevoli e spezzoni in partite ufficiali. Comunque felice di sbagliarmi eh.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Settembre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma spostare l'over 30 mediocre per schierare il 21enne inadeguato non migliora nulla nel breve periodo, e temo anche nel medio perché il potenziale di Locatelli non è così vistoso.



Siamo nel 2016, dude.
Locatelli è del 98, dunque se la matematica non è un'opinione, ha 18 anni. Stiamo, a tratti anche giustamente, giustificando le diverse cappellate di Romagnoli perchè "ha solo 21 anni", invece bocciamo Locatelli di 3 anni più giovane perchè non ne intravediamo il potenziale? A me per essere un neo maggiorenne pare abbia buone qualità, pensando poi che davanti ha Montolivo, farei giocare il baby ragazzino titolare sempre anche dovesse fare 4 autogol a partita.


----------



## Nicco (17 Settembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> inutilissima!!!



sarebbe stato meglio passare a 4 a centrocampo tenendo entrambi, ricordo che il goal è frutto di un errore della difesa doria mica calcio champagne


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questo è forte, ma forte forte.
> Parere mio (ma anche di chi l'ha allenato, che conosco).
> L'ho visto qualche volta allenarsi a Milanello coi grandi l'anno scorso e ti assicuro che senza la pressione della partita e l'affanno di dimostrare in mezz'ora - peraltro in un momento difficile sul campo, pesantissimo, della squadra più in palla del campionato - di essere all'altezza della situazione, ha dimostrato qualità notevolissime.
> Dopo 30 partite posso accettare, dopo 30 minuti no.
> ...



SE conosci chi l'ha allenato sai benissimo che Locatelli non ha il passo per giocare in seria A,
è lo stesso motivo per cui è stato bocciato Cristante che è anche più talentuoso e come passo non gli è inferiore.


----------



## Il Genio (17 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SE conosci che l'ha allenato sai benissimo che Locatelli non ha il passo per giocare in seria A,
> è lo stesso motivo per cui è stato bocciato Cristante che è anche più talentuoso e come passo non gli è inferiore.



Vedremo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2016)

Trovo incredibili i giudizi negativi su Locatelli.

Ho rivisto la partita concentrandomi su di lui.

12' colpo di testa su rilancio, serve bene Bonaventura
12' ruba palla a Praet e subisce fallo
14' recupero in emergenza su buco di Romagnoli ruba palla a Praet e subisce fallo
14' ruba palla in pressing a Quagliarella
16' fallo su Praet sulla tre quarti campo
19' su pressione fallo passaggio lob a Bonaventura che apre il contropiede del Milan, occasione per Bacca, fuori.
20' cambio di gioco rasoterra di 30m da azione 2 contro 4 a 2 contro 1.
23' recupera in emergenza su Barreto che sta entrando in Area dopo aver rubato palla a Calabria, mette in corner.
24' viene messo a prendersi cura di Bruno Fernandes mezzapunta appena entrata.
27' su palleggio a centrocampo passaggio lob, palla persa con peró tutta la squadra dietro la linea della palla.
31' recupera palla sulla trequarti assieme a Paletta
32' brutto passaggio intercettato occasione per Muriel miracolo di Gigio.
35' tackle vincente su Bruno Fernandes al limite dell'area, palla recuperata occasione per Bacca.
36' vertcalizzazione rasoterra di sinistro di 30m per Bacca che fa sponda.
41' recupera due volte la palla al limite dell'area, passaggio in uscita colpisce Montolivo. Sul recupero altro lob in uscita intercettato, fallo laterale.
44' Fallo al limite su Linetty, punizione pericolosa fuori.
47' su corner trattiene un pó Bruno Fernandes, rischia.

Nella sotanza un errore e un fallo eccessivo, poi partita PERFETTA! 

ha 18 anni, ha dimostrato una maturitá da campione, quando d esempio ha messo il tappo alla,solita cappella del "giovane" Romagmoli.

Di solito alla sua etá semplicemente non si é in grado di giocare in serie A . Questo lo fa con autorevolezza e viene massacrato. Boh capiranno tutto di calcio questi espertoni


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Trovo incredibili i giudizi negativi su Locatelli.
> 
> Ho rivisto la partita concentrandomi su di lui.
> 
> ...



Sono le stesse persone che si meritano Montolivo capitano del Milan.
Locatelli deve giocare. Titolare almeno sino a gennaio dove si spera i cinesi arrivino con la cavalleria. 

Oramai Montolivo & co,le loro occasioni le hanno avute da anni e anni senza portare fuori dal ****aio il milan


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Trovo incredibili i giudizi negativi su Locatelli.
> 
> Ho rivisto la partita concentrandomi su di lui.
> 
> ...



Bravo Zosimo e complimentoni!!!
In effetti non mi era sembrato così male, salvo quell'errore al 32' ed il fallo sul finale della partita, che sono più appariscenti, _per ragioni emotive_, di tutto quello che di buono ha fatto.
A 18 anni si devono perdonare gli errori e mettere in risalto i valori, non viceversa. 
Ai primi si può rimediare in breve tempo. I secondi, se non ci sono, potrebbero non esserci mai...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Bravo Zosimo e complimentoni!!!
> In effetti non mi era sembrato così male, salvo quell'errore al 32' ed il fallo sul finale della partita, che sono più appariscenti, _per ragioni emotive_, di tutto quello che di buono ha fatto.
> A 18 anni si devono perdonare gli errori e mettere in risalto i valori, non viceversa.
> Ai primi si può rimediare in breve tempo. I secondi, se non ci sono, potrebbero non esserci mai...



C'é di piú, se un ragazzo capisce che puó fare 10 giocate ottime, ma al primo errore viene massacrato imparerá a non provare piú la giocata rischiosa verticale, o il disimpegno in palleggio in uscita. Una bella palla spazzata in tribuna e complimentoninpervla praticitá.

Negli anni ottanta i giornalisti presero l'abitudine a massacrare i portieri quando subivano gol per un uscita sbagliata. Cosí i nostri migliori portieri (Zenga e Tacconi) presero l'abitudine a non uscire mai, nenache per sbaglio. Prendevano un sacco di gol con colpi di testa nell'area piccola, ma tanto erano tiri imparabili essendo stati scoccati da tre metri......

Nota: non sapevano piú uscire cosí un'uscita ad minchiam di Zenga ci costó il mondiale del '90


----------



## neversayconte (18 Settembre 2016)

tra locatelli e zanellato se dovessi scegliere chi mandare in prestito, penso il primo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Settembre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Fiducia a Calabria sulla destra. Confermo che Paletta è il miglior difensore che abbiamo e non capisco perché l'anno scorso abbiamo giocato con Zapata! Sosa nel primo tempo non mi è dispiaciuto. Suso e Donnarumma finora i migliori giocatori di questo Milan.



lo dico e lo ripeto.... nel calcio moderno la difesa è sempre più 'reparto' e non 'singoli'. Se la barca in generale regge Paletta fa la sua. Bisogna trovare il quartetto migliore, o 'meno peggio', e farli giocare un po' assieme. Soprattutto i centrali devono essere molto affiatati. Credo che negli ultimi anni in 38 partite di campionato non abbiamo avuto gli stessi quattro neppure per 10 partite in totale. La Juve ha giocato probabilmente nelle ultime 150 partite di campionato 140 con barzagli-bonucci-chiellini, e nessuno dei tre , a mio modo di vedere , è un fenomeno. Ditemi chi di loro è un nesta o maldini o thiago silva. Eppure passa per essere la migliore difesa del mondo o quasi. Loro tre si completano e hanno raggiunto ottimi automatismi. Tutto qui.


----------

